# Your Triple Town scores



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Although a bit of a time thief, I've played about 12 games and it's really quite fun.  My first score was around 20,000 but my high score is City for 549,830.  Anyone else playing?


----------



## Bev (Oct 16, 2010)

I just ordered the game. I'll get back to you after I've played it (and if I'm not ashamed of my scores!) May not be until tomorrow, though.


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks interesting, just ordered it.  You guys are a bad influence..


----------



## SamuraiXSendai (Jul 12, 2010)

Is it possible to have a separate forum for games? I am not interested, at all, in games on the kindle. I have DS, PSP, PS3, and Xbox 360 for that.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

I enjoy games on my K3 in addition to all of the books available and the internet services it provides. I would really rather not have separate forums for all of these. This one is called "Let's Talk Kindle!" and to me that includes all aspects of Kindle.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

does the game take WN?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

ak rain said:


> does the game take WN?


The game does not require or use WN. However I did use WN to download the game.

I named my towns with the number of the game played until I filled the 10 High Score slots. Then I could only name the town if I made it onto the High Scores page.

I did not beat the score for my fifth game, Metropolis 979,810, until my 24th named game, Megalopolis 2,391,915. I named 29 towns so far. I would estimate the number of games I have played so far has been around 50.

I use my K2 primarily for reading but I like to play this game and Every Word when I am waiting somewhere it is too distracting to read or at times when there would be frequent interruptions. I like that these games are not timed (or have an untimed option) and can be stopped and started without losing my place in the game.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

This game is addictive.  I'll start to read and end up playing the game.  My best score is 438370.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I thought about getting this but have resisted so far


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I feel a little lacking, my high score is 240,105. Guess now I gotta try a little harder!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Arkali said:


> I thought about getting this but have resisted so far


Keep resisting because one you get it resistance is futile.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just scored 1781820 in Triple Town   That's a Megalopolis.  Of course I was just going to read my book.  But you know...


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I had gotten "City" once, and then wasn't doing so well - had trouble even getting to Boom Town. But then one time it just clicked! I had great luck with few of the annoying flying wizards (so few wizards that several times when I had a bomb, I blew up a tree instead of a wizard) and things just kept going well. I got Megaopolis!! Score of 1,800,000+! I can't believe it. It will probably be a very long time before I can repeat that. There is definitely a lot of luck involved (getting few wizards, getting lots of matching crystals right when you want them, etc.).


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a tendency to try to keep the wizards on one side of the board and the rest on the other side. The side I pick for the wizards depends on the initial layout. That seems to help a bit, at least for me. (Yesterday I played a game that resulted in Capital which is between Metropolis and Megalopolis.)


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

The Bandits are the ones you can trap on one side, and if you totally trap them they turn into gravestones. The Wizards can "teleport" to any square on the board. You can only kill them with a bomb.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm confused about something. It seems to be good to get rid of the wizards because they can block squares you need for something else. But at the end, you get extra points for any wizards you have left. So that would suggest it's good to not kill off all your wizards. So which is it?


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I say kill them off. The extra points you get for going from a Boom Town to a City, for example, far outweigh that bonus at the end. The only exception, I'd say, is at the very end when you know the end is near. If you get a bomb, you might want to bomb something else because either way it's only going to open up one space (actually, if you bomb a wizard it becomes a tombstone, so unless you'd then have 3 to combine into a church, it would make more sense, at the end, to bomb something else that would open up a space).


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks, that sounds like good reasoning.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> The Bandits are the ones you can trap on one side, and if you totally trap them they turn into gravestones. The Wizards can "teleport" to any square on the board. You can only kill them with a bomb.


Yes, you are right. I meant Bandits.

ETA: Current values on High Scores:
02391915 - Megalopolis (24th)
01381865 - Capital (30th)
00979810 - Metropolis (Fifth game and only one of first 17 still on the list.)
00811275 - Metropolis (20th)
00730865 - City (28th)
... (18, 22, 26, 29th)
00629190 - City (19th)

Obviously I play this game too often. Actually, I bought it the day I heard of it which was possibly the first day it came out. After playing it several times a day, I now play it only two or three times a day.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am sooooo lacking! I must be missing some secrets!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

egh34 said:


> I am sooooo lacking! I must be missing some secrets!


I have mostly been using the hints displayed when starting the game. 

At the beginning of the game, I don't always go for the immediate matches.



Spoiler



I try to put the wild crystals next to buildings. There have been several times when I have been able to put a wild crystal where it will match with two matching buildings or a building and another wild crystal. That is how most of my sky castles have been built.



When it looks as if the game might end soon, I will do whatever I can to open up spaces, even if it means using a wild crystal on lower point items or, as someone wrote earlier, bombing a tree or a plant. I will also put plants and flowers on lakes just so the wizards will have someplace to go.
Sometimes when there is only one space stopping a group of bandits from becoming tombstones (and therefore a church), I will fill that space with the next item knowing that the church will end up in the upper left (if not a bandit) or at the place of the final bandit. I sometimes wait until the blank space is next to a church so that I can fill it with a bandit to have adjoining churches.
I often have multiple pending groupings. For example, 2 plants such that the next plant will make a flower next to two flowers so that the resulting bush will be next to two bushes to make a tree. I usually cannot get this next to two trees.


----------



## JuryDuty (Oct 26, 2010)

I bought this with Solitaire and have yet to touch Solitaire--this is so addicting!

My best score is 01,267,950 - A Capital.

One note--I name my towns with the date. For instance, "2010.11.04" fits perfectly.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

JuryDuty said:


> I bought this with Solitaire and have yet to touch Solitaire--this is so addicting!
> 
> My best score is 01,267,950 - A Capital.
> 
> One note--I name my towns with the date. For instance, "2010.11.04" fits perfectly.


I like your date naming.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

I love Triple Town! Like way too much! I've gotten to Metropolis, but that's it. It's like the most addictive game ever. I hate those stupid wizards, though. They always get in my way.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I broke 700,000 last night, but I think I'm already about burned out on it. So far, of the handful of games on my Kindle, Scrabble is the clear leader in replayability (if that's a word?).


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I broke 700,000 last night, but I think I'm already about burned out on it. So far, of the handful of games on my Kindle, Scrabble is the clear leader in replayability (if that's a word?).


Thanks NogDog. Now I also have Scrabble.  Another good game to play with the grandkids.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Newbie here.

Are there any games available for us UK users? Had a quick look on Amazon.co.uk but couldn't find Triple Town


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

My highest score is only 530,00 (Boom Town).

This is so much more addicting than I thought it would be! I hesitated to get it at first because the pictures didn't look very entertaining, but I'm so glad I got it now.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Since we don't have a games section yet (hint hint), I'm trying to figure out what is a good score for Triple Town. I have played 7 games so far, my first was 69,000 ... my last 2 were 650,000 and 865,000. These seem good to me, but I have no idea. How many people go over 1,000,000. What is the highest score anyone has gotten so far. I'm getting a little addicted to this game!

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

But there was already a thread on this topic. . .I've merged your post.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you Ann, I missed the other thread.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> ... How many people go over 1,000,000. What is the highest score anyone has gotten so far....


My 24th game is still my highest score at 2,391,915 (Megalopolis). On my High Score list I currently have that game, two at Capital, five at Metropolis, and two at City. My last game was Boom Town.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

OK, all you folks scoring in the millions (and I thought my 865,000 was pretty good), any tips for us dimwits. I am definitely open for remedial help. Those d*mn wizards are killing me, I need a lot more bombs.

Steve


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Steve, my tips are in an earlier post in this combined thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40404.msg741295.html#msg741295

I usually want more bombs than I get but sometimes get bombs when I do not need them. It is usually wizards that mess up my games.

I try to leave open spaces for the wizards to go when I am trying to change the bandits to tombstones/churches. I don't usually bomb wizards when they are not where I would want a tombstone. When I have a choice of wizards to bomb, I try to bom the one that would cause a church to be created or that would separate the bandits into two groups.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

My tip is just to really think ahead in terms of where you want to put the grass in order to make flowers, then bushes. I'll say to myself, I want a bush here, so I'll make a flower here, here, and here, and this third flower will be a bush. So then I place the grass in such a way to get the third flower in the correct spot (because, as you hopefully know, the new item appears where the third matching item was). Every grass should be placed with a purpose in mind.

Also, I try to quickly set up a "jail" - that's what I call an enclosed space where I place bandits. In fact, sometimes I'll try to have an alternative "jail" so that if I get a bandit, but filling my first jail would make a church appear in a bad spot (for instance, making unusable closed off spaces of one or two squares), I'll wait and put the bandit in my alternative jail. Jail has to be at least 3 squares, so that you can get a church when it is filled. Often I'll set up a jail that is 4 or 5 squares so that when I fill it and make a church it will leave a 3 or 4 square space that I can keep using as a jail. But this only works if wait to place the last bandit in such a way that the new church doesn't block things up. I wait until I can place the last bandit so that the church is to one side and I'll still have a usable jail. That's why I need an alternative jail - to put bandits until I can fill the first jail properly. 

If I get a bomb but don't have any wizards, I destroy a tree (or one of the ax things if I have one).


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

VermontCathy, that is a wonderful description of what I do. I would add that I try to get the ax things to end up together so that I can turn them into a house with three ax things or two and a jewel.

When I have a bomb and no wizards, I use it on non-building items that would help with making "jail" spaces.


----------



## Dirky D (Nov 29, 2010)

My high score to date is over 6,250,000.  I am usually in the 2 to 3 million range (megaopolis). I have lots  of tips and tricks, but the big on is to make sure you combine have two castles, with at least 6 stars between them, and you will get the 1000% bonus, or a million points.  Also, after I make sky castles, if there are not too many wizards, I bomb them.  It is only 20,000 points lost, but it is work it because, there is no further combining, and you are wasting precious real estate.  I hope this helps.


----------



## bthompson (Apr 2, 2011)

I just hit 3.5 million yesterday. There's certainly strategy involved, but also a ton of luck. In this particular game, I got a ton of bandits early on, which allowed me to get two castles next to one another that, when combined with a crystal, gave me a five-star sky castle. As the poster above me said, five-star sky castles net you 1,000,000 points, so they're what you should shoot for.

That being said, with a bad board (I one time got a bunch of crystals early on, then nothing but grass and bushes and ended up with only 150k), you won't be able to do much.

Generally I try to do a few things, besides shooting for the big five-star sky castle. First, if possible, try to develop your churches near the corners of the board. Look to use the two bandits and tombstones at the start to quickly build a five-star church. You only need seven total stars between the three churches to get a five-star cathedral, so after you build a five-star church, you can look to trap four or five bandits in a similar space to get the combined seven stars. You also need to get lucky with bandit movement. Several times I've had the play all set up, but the bandits moved in a way I didn't want them to and my churches don't touch to make the cathedral.

Secondly, use your lakes as reserve spots for future plays (usually with crystals). Once again, if you can wedge your sky castle in one of the four corners, you've done well, as it keeps the rest of the board open. Additionally, grasses and flowers can be placed to block in bandits as opposed to making combos. However, when you begin to run out of space on the board, look to make the cheap three piece combos to open things up.

Wizards. Well, there's not much to say. Just hope that you don't get stuck with them and that if you do, a bomb is on hand. To date, the most wizards I've ended a game with is nine, but I've also had zero on the board at the end of a game as well, so their generation is completely random.

Aside from that, good luck and hope that you get crystals/bombs when you really need them. There's only so much strategy you can employ if the pieces don't fall your way.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Not in the millions yet....but I do enjoy the game.....

Unfortunately, I play it with the same skill I use in chess.  I have the perfect strategy (until the next move.....sigh).

SLINGO is another neat (read, addictive) Kindle game.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I've never gotten past "City" rank. Although I've also been naming my cities with the dates, so I can see when it was that I _achieved_ my best scores!

In fact, I got my fifth-highest score _ever_ this morning after a long game -- but alas, I only got one Sky Castle. So my all-time highest score is still 746,934 ("City Rank") -- with one other high score above 700,000. Unfortunately, my best scores seem to cluster in the mid-600,000 range, with the bottom of my top 10 filled up with three scores in the high 400,000's....


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

bthompson said:


> I just hit 3.5 million yesterday.


Wow!!! Thanks for the strategy ideas.

I enjoy playing Triple Town, but I have a _*very*_ long way to go until I get anywhere close to that score!


----------



## bthompson (Apr 2, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> Wow!!! Thanks for the strategy ideas.
> 
> I enjoy playing Triple Town, but I have a _*very*_ long way to go until I get anywhere close to that score!


Just stick with it and you'll get there. Generally I have an idea of what I want to do, but I still make mistakes sometimes with my placements and a little too ambitious with going for eight- and nine-piece combos. Like I said before, you also need to get incredibly lucky with the pieces that come your way. As long as you play enough, you'll get a really nice game. Fortunately for me I commute to work via train and have about 90 minutes combined between the trips to and from the office, so I can get a handful in.

Best of luck, and let us know if things improve.


----------



## bthompson (Apr 2, 2011)

I played a game this morning where I kept on getting lakes! I've never had that before, and at one point I had eight spaces occupied by water. It doesn't matter what your strategy is if those are the pieces you get.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

bthompson said:


> I played a game this morning where I kept on getting lakes! I've never had that before, and at one point I had eight spaces occupied by water. It doesn't matter what your strategy is if those are the pieces you get.


I was getting quite a few lakes for a while, but I've had _very_ few lately. There is a lot of luck involved!


----------



## amygaspard (Apr 10, 2011)

This morning I finished with 4,017,495!  It was really exciting!


----------



## bthompson (Apr 2, 2011)

amygaspard said:


> This morning I finished with 4,017,495! It was really exciting!


That's awesome! I am in the middle of a game right now where I have 3.2 million and a relatively wide open board going, but I stupidly left my Kindle at my parents' house last night and won't get it again until the weekend. Hopefully the game continues in the fashion it has to this point and I can get up near 5 million (or higher). I think I've got a play that'll get me a second five-star Castle, so a lake and a crystal shortly would be nice.


----------



## SW (Dec 27, 2010)

I feel silly posting my modest score next to the 3+million and 4+million scores, but here it is.  I'm still pretty proud of it and always strive to beat it.  I may have to play more often....

1,222,075, Capital

And FWIW, when I play it, I play it obsessively.


----------



## bthompson (Apr 2, 2011)

bthompson said:


> That's awesome! I am in the middle of a game right now where I have 3.2 million and a relatively wide open board going, but I stupidly left my Kindle at my parents' house last night and won't get it again until the weekend. Hopefully the game continues in the fashion it has to this point and I can get up near 5 million (or higher). I think I've got a play that'll get me a second five-star Castle, so a lake and a crystal shortly would be nice.


Finally got the Kindle back and finished the game, just a few points short of 5 million, argh! Ended up with 4.969 million. Things were going very well for a while with limited ghosts, but ultimately I got stuck with nothing but grasses and had nowhere to make a three-grass play for a flower. It was frustrating to see it end just short of the 5 million mark, but it was my best score by about 1.5 million, so it's time to try to beat it again!


----------



## bthompson (Apr 2, 2011)

SW said:


> I feel silly posting my modest score next to the 3+million and 4+million scores, but here it is. I'm still pretty proud of it and always strive to beat it. I may have to play more often....
> 
> 1,222,075, Capital
> 
> And FWIW, when I play it, I play it obsessively.


Don't worry about it, keep playing and you'll get there. While all of the scores on my Top 10 are above 2,000,000, most of my games still end up in the 600k or below range because I'm playing for the big scoring moves as opposed to keeping the board open. When the generated pieces don't fall my way, I'm not getting a big game.


----------



## amygaspard (Apr 10, 2011)

Finally topped the 5 million mark- 5,225,895!  So excited!  I'm curious just how far you can ever really get.  There's enough digits to get to 99 million.  I can't imagine how in the world you would score that much.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

amygaspard said:


> Finally topped the 5 million mark- 5,225,895!


Wow, that's amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

amygaspard said:


> Finally topped the 5 million mark- 5,225,895! So excited! I'm curious just how far you can ever really get. There's enough digits to get to 99 million. I can't imagine how in the world you would score that much.


Well, shoot, I was going to brag here about breaking the 4 million mark, having never broken 3 million before that.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I love that you posted a screenshot, NogDog! Congratulations on breaking 4 million. I haven't played Triple Town for quite a while (too busy with other things), but I haven't even come _close_ to that score!


----------

